# Safe place to store my personal photos



## rajesh_nk22 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi,

I want a  free safe place on net where i can store all my photos. 
I dont want to share this photos.

Any such good well known sites?

Thanx


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 20, 2007)

webshots.com

There is option to make your ablum public or private.


----------



## royal (Jun 20, 2007)

Try Imageshack


----------



## ilugd (Jun 20, 2007)

any album site like yahoo will give you option to keep your photos private. Even while uploading with picasa you have that option.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 20, 2007)

yes @ilugd, yahoo for me too


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 20, 2007)

I think "Photobucket" also hv this option!


----------



## ilugd (Jun 20, 2007)

every decent photo sharing site out there has this option. That's clear enough.


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Jun 21, 2007)

yahoo photos is closing in september, my  main concern is this site closing part, I want a place where i can keep photos for years... and 2. they should be secure...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 21, 2007)

Use Flickr if the amount of Photos is less than 200, else you got to go paid there. But its very cool and absolutely worth the purchase for storing tons of photos (Unlimited storage in Pro accounts)


----------



## Apollo (Jun 21, 2007)

Photobucket is good for online image storage. Only downside there is they only allow image files upto 800x600 resolution - at least for the free accounts; dunno for Pro.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 21, 2007)

there is no such problem in webshots.com
I am using it.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 21, 2007)

rajesh_nk22 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I want a  free safe place on net where i can store all my photos.
> I dont want to share this photos.
> ...


Flickr , no questions asked .

*www.flickr.com


----------



## ilugd (Jun 21, 2007)

yahoo photos is closing? oh.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 21, 2007)

Try various options such as :

1. Flickr

2. LetMeHost.com

3. Image Shack

4. File Den

5. Picplace.to

6. Suprfile.com

7. Picture Trunk

8. Image-Upload.net

9. PhotoBucket

10.PureUpload

11. FileXoom

Hope this solves ur Problem


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Jun 21, 2007)

Does anyone know how to store photos from my mobile on site using Airtel GPRS connection active on my mobile.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 21, 2007)

This is one method works for me best, and its free,

Now days with unlimited space or 3 GB in GMail, open 2 account, email from one to another !!!

with Gmail u get Thumbnail while viewing the email so easy to search too


----------

